# netley court school



## matt22272 (Sep 11, 2011)

This is an old primary school in netley abbey, southampton for children with special needs, i dont really know any history apart its been closed for around 7 years (please feel free to correct me if im wrong),it was a good explore but the place is very secure so only external shots sorry, anyway i hope you enjoy 






2011-09-10 16.10.25 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.09.03 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.10.05 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.34.05 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.09.44 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.09.26 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.33.36 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.31.51 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.29.19 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.30.30 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.29.59 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.27.35 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.26.53 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.26.16 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.25.58 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.24.23 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.25.06 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.23.46 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.24.45 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.24.45 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.25.50 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.25.30 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.23.16 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.22.50 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.20.03 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.21.31 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.21.24 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.21.38 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.17.36 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.13.29 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.13.01 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.11.36 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.12.47 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.11.24 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.12.24 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.11.10 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.12.02 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.11.51 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr



2011-09-10 16.10.53 by mattbushell1972, on Flick



2011-09-10 16.10.39 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr


----------



## eggbox (Sep 11, 2011)

Something really sad about abandoned schools; just thinking about all the fun those innocent young kids had around the place I guess. P'raps I'm just too nostalgic!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 21, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Something really sad about abandoned schools; just thinking about all the fun those innocent young kids had around the place I guess. P'raps I'm just too nostalgic!


I really felt that here too, mostly because they were special needs children I reckon...and especially the playing area with the climbing frames and tyre swings. That little sandpit almost broke my heart. 

Cheers, Matt. Good find.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah it does feel a bit sad. I guess this should be a busy & noisy place.


----------



## matt22272 (Oct 8, 2011)

*I really felt that here too, mostly because they were special needs children I reckon*

The place did have an uneasy silence and it was emotional to think this was once a happy place.


----------



## lisa_bunny (Oct 8, 2011)

Having a quick scout about to get some more info and it seems Netley Court School closed in July 2006  nice report.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2011)

And people wonder why children do not get decent education these days....they keep closing schools!

About the only link that I could find regarding the disposal of the school! 

http://www.southampton.gov.uk/modernGov/ieDecisionDetails.aspx?AIId=4265


----------



## matt22272 (Oct 8, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> And people wonder why children do not get decent education these days....they keep closing schools!
> 
> About the only link that I could find regarding the disposal of the school!
> 
> http://www.southampton.gov.uk/modernGov/ieDecisionDetails.aspx?AIId=4265



thank you for the link fella, im guessing its days are numbered


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 8, 2011)

Thing is the building doesn't look in a bad way hope it gets reused but this type of thing is a bit sad.


----------



## Walker-sg1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Foxylady said:


> I really felt that here too, mostly because they were special needs children I reckon...and especially the playing area with the climbing frames and tyre swings. That little sandpit almost broke my heart.
> 
> Cheers, Matt. Good find.


I use to go to that school when I was 8 and left when I was 10 11 when I just saw this site I am upset it closed im 38 now and not a day goes past wondering what some of my friends are up to now


matt22272 said:


> thank you for the link fella, im guessing its days are numbered


The education was brilliant there I can still remember the days when I went there clay modelling arts sports we even had an Olympic year maths English was brilliant the teachers had alot of patience and was really happy working there my headmaster Mr Ferry was a brilliant headmaster


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 9, 2022)

Walker-sg1 said:


> I use to go to that school when I was 8 and left when I was 10 11 when I just saw this site I am upset it closed im 38 now and not a day goes past wondering what some of my friends are up to now
> 
> The education was brilliant there I can still remember the days when I went there clay modelling arts sports we even had an Olympic year maths English was brilliant the teachers had alot of patience and was really happy working there my headmaster Mr Ferry was a brilliant headmaster


My son also went to a special needs school (not this one though) and he was also very upset when it closed down as they were wonderful teachers and he absolutely blossomed there, went on to college then university. So many great schools were closed down and the remaining children were just chucked back into mainstream and left to get lost within the system. Thanks for your input, Walker. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Walker-sg1 (Jan 10, 2022)

I can even remember the lay out of the school like it was yesterday if anyone would like to know please feel free to message me


----------



## DeeHants (Jan 13, 2022)

I remember checking this place out many years ago, and wondering if it was actually closed, or just shut for the summer!
I see it's been redeveloped into yet another care home...


----------



## Mik (Aug 14, 2022)

Walker-sg1 said:


> I can even remember the lay out of the school like it was yesterday if anyone would like to know please feel free to message me


I love that school too I went there when I was younger when I lived in Southampton used to catch the coach at the bottom of the road and it used to take me to school


----------

